# Different names for Snow



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

Let's come up with as many as we can for different types of snow / snow conditions. 

I'll start. 

1. Snow
2. Powder
3. Slush
4. Corn snow


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 18, 2013)

Blower!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2013)

White Stuff


----------



## Cheese (Jan 18, 2013)

Powdered sugar
Hero snow
Dust on crust
Creme brulee
Bullet proof
Boiler plate


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2013)

In homage to this past weekend: Mashed Potatoes.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 18, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> In homage to this past weekend: Mashed Potatoes.



Bumps'n crud
Thin cover


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 18, 2013)

Granular!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2013)

Death cookies


----------



## Cheese (Jan 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> 2. Powder



Can we include adjectives?

Boot top
Knee deep
Dick deep
Nipple deep
SNOOOOOOOORKEL


----------



## skifree (Jan 18, 2013)

i always liked when killington called rain immature snow


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

^ha,  I like that. 

Crud
scraped off
WROD


----------



## Cheese (Jan 18, 2013)

Freshies


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2013)

White lines.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Packed powder
Frozen granular


----------



## Puck it (Jan 18, 2013)

Something for my skis to slide on!!!

Rather long though.


----------



## elks (Jan 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Let's come up with as many as we can for different types of snow / snow conditions.



Competing with the Eskimo, are you?

http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-01-14/national/36344037_1_eskimo-words-snow-inuit


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2013)

Angel Droppings


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2013)

By the by I do believe today is National Thesaurus day


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't realize National Thesaurus Day was a thing. :lol:


----------



## skifree (Jan 18, 2013)

January is national soup month.  just saying


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2013)

kelly001 said:


> Competing with the Eskimo, are you?
> 
> http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-01-14/national/36344037_1_eskimo-words-snow-inuit



I like this list a little better.  http://ontology.buffalo.edu/smith/varia/snow.html .   Twice as many. Including some gems like:
- fritla:  fried snow
- mextla:  snow used to make Eskimo Margaritas


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> I didn't realize National Thesaurus Day was a thing. :lol:



http://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/thesaurus-day/


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chowdah


----------



## Conrad (Jan 20, 2013)

Pow


----------



## noski (Jan 21, 2013)

White Gold


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 21, 2013)

Pow Pow
God's Dandruff
God's #2


----------

